
Why Marissa Mayer's team is looking into getting fired by Verizon - lisper
http://www.businessinsider.com/yahoo-employees-get-big-payout-if-fired-by-verizon-2017-1
======
cletus
4 years acceleration? Wow Serbs. You could fire me too,

Why wouldn't Verizon just pay them to "rest and vest" for a year (i.e. Until
after the acceleration period ends) rather than firing them? Have them sort
paper clips or something?

The more I find out about Yahoo!'s data breaches and these golden
handcuffs/poison pills the more I wonder why Verizon is even buying Yahoo,

~~~
65827
How on earth did they negotiate such a massive cash grab? They seem to have
little or no leverage, being Yahoo, and this sort of contract is not very
common. Four years? Don't think I've ever seen that.

~~~
tyingq
I don't think Verizon specifically agreed to it. It is just that "change of
control" severance was already committed to employees in a way that a buyer
couldn't undo it.

Like this:
[http://www.wikinvest.com/stock/Yahoo!_(YHOO)/Change_Control_...](http://www.wikinvest.com/stock/Yahoo!_\(YHOO\)/Change_Control_Severance_Benefits)

